# guinea pigs and scabies



## clarky42 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi i have recently got a male guinea pig from a rescue centre, he was not housed with the other piggies and was all alone, since bringing him home i have come out in a very itchy rash on my hands and legs could this be scabies/ mites and can i treat Eddie without going to the vet's:confused1:


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

Sounds like you need to get him checked out by a vet, unless he is fine and you are just allergic to piggies.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

get him checked by the vets to be safe

i myself an allergic to guinea pigs, they bring me out in nasty red itchy rashes where i have had contact, but i put up with it as it was my choice to have piggies :lol: it developed after i had had them for a couple of years
i also developed a hay allergy earlier this year, where hay also brings me out in nasty itchy rashes, i have been around hay all my life!!!


----------

